# About British Dragon and the fakes



## JCBourne (Jul 7, 2010)

some good info... for everyone intrested...  
i would cite who wrote this and where its from but but there are sources  being reviewed on this webpage so im sure mods wouldnt like it very  much

"Couple of days ago I wrote about a site pretending to be Asia Pharma  manufacturer that copied their site and simply added a store to it. In  case it wasn???t clear, my point was that if Asia Pharma really intended  to sell on the internet they would do it on their original site - or at  least provide a link to the store. This way it is pretty obvious that  the whole deal is a scam.

Anyways, surprise surprise, British Dragon, The Father and the Mother  (probably all the grandparents as well) of Underground steroid  manufacturers published the following news couple of days back:

Fraudulent British Dragon Domains 

As per our previous news about British Dragon counterfeiters here is  another warning. www.britishdragon.com is the only official domain of  British Dragon. Any other domain that claims to be an official British  Dragon domain, all other domains like www.britishdragon.ext  (eg. www britishdragon name , www britishdragon ru) are NOT official  British Dragon domains.

For example, www britishdragon eu is a typical fraudulent domain  presenting itself as an official British Dragon domain. The products  presented and sold on the domain are obviously counterfeited and  potentially deadly. An obvious sign of counterfeited product is the fact  the products carry our official domain while the products themselves  have mistakes printed on the label (for example, 7 year expiration  period).

All potential customers interested in purchase of British Dragon  products should be warned that British Dragon does not take any  responsibility for use of counterfeited products and the counterfeited  products are extremely dangerous, potentially deadly. We will posts news  of all new British Dragon production batches on www.britishdragon.com  as soon as the new batches are approved.

Now, I don???t know what is going on in the heads of these domain-owners  (OK, it???s sometin??? like this $.$) but what are buyers thinking? If you  do google on British Dragon you???ll find 2.2 mil hits, and every other  one is selling BD products, and they all look different. So which one is  the right one? Probably the one at the top, dah. They all have one  thing in common, if you check the domain on the vials, it will say www.britishdragon.com  . Which is hilarious since they???re all sold on different domains, and  just about everyone is claiming to be the manufacturer. But these so  called manufacturers are working on the success of the old BD, and  although the people are aware of BD products, they don???t know they  stopped producing years ago. If they knew that one owner is dead and the  other one in jail that could make them think. So which BD seller to  choose? None - the original is not producing an the other ones are fake.  Still unsure? Read this paragraph again."


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 8, 2010)

The only real British dragon is British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

Fuck it. there are plenty of good UGLs who still label with old style BD


----------



## ZECH (Jul 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Fuck it. there are plenty of good UGLs who still label with old style BD



Huh? Why would they label their gear with old bd lables? If they do it is not real. It is only to fool you into buying it.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 8, 2010)

The internet is FULL of thieves and crooks. That it why it is important to deal with a trusted and well known source or pharmacy.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Fuck it. there are plenty of good UGLs who still label with old style BD



Very true.  I know of a few good labs with great products that still slap a QV or a BD sticker on it.  When going UGL, the last thing that matters is what the label says.  It's all about who and how it was cooked.  Know your source.



/V


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

dg806 said:


> The internet is FULL of thieves and crooks. That it why it is important to deal with a trusted and well known source or pharmacy.



The real world is also FULL of thieves and crooks BUT if you buy from a 'real person' and the gear produces results but still uses an illigitimate label (i.e. BD label) then surely there is no problem. It is called BRANDING.

ROAST


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Very true. I know of a few good labs with great products that still slap a QV or a BD sticker on it. When going UGL, the last thing that matters is what the label says. It's all about who and how it was cooked. Know your source.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 

+1.  If you trust you're source you should be fine.  I don't care what sticker is on it as long as it is dosed correctly and is what the label says it is inside the vial.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 8, 2010)

I would not care as long as I knew that it was made sterile and also clean, e.g not in some kitchen or house where they are using used pins and coffee filters etc.

What I have said above is 1 damn good reason why it should be legal to at least buy testosterone over the counter. lol


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

You can always bake it if you're ever in doubt.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 8, 2010)

Why to buy fake for copy if you can buy original brands!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Fuck it. there are plenty of good UGLs who still label with old style BD



While this may true, I posted this because some people who aren't really knowledgeable may think "OH THIS SITE/SELLER SELLS BD PRODUCTS" and then get screwed because its fake/underdosed/etc/etc.

Posted to help whoever out just a little, or understand more about BD.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Yeah, point taken .For a lot of guys out there i guess these websites are all they'll ever know when it comes to buying gears.

Just go find the nearest BIG


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 8, 2010)

I may be wrong, but from what i've read the last of BD products was made in 2006, however they could have restarted making again.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 8, 2010)

read

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 8, 2010)

see info here

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Counterfeited British Dragon products


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

Some are missing the point - it don't matter who is the REAL British Dragon is,what does matter is whos gear works. period. Just cause it has a counterfeit label does not neccesrily mean that the gear is not legitimate. I am happy to buy Old style British Dragon because i have anecdotal evidence that it is good shit. The so called "real" British Dragon is doing the same thing as the UGLs, and that is what Gears said - 'riding the crest of the old name'


----------



## ZECH (Jul 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Theyre trying to ride the crest of the old name. There is no direct affiliation with contemporary BD and Oldschool, correct??



Correct. I see no other reason behind it.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Some are missing the point - it don't matter who is the REAL British Dragon is,what does matter is whos gear works. period. Just cause it has a counterfeit label does not neccesrily mean that the gear is not legitimate. I am happy to buy Old style British Dragon because i have anecdotal evidence that it is good shit. The so called "real" British Dragon is doing the same thing as the UGLs, and that is what Gears said - 'riding the crest of the old name'



Yeah but.....................how do you know unless you have known the source for awhile? And still, why do they want someone else's label? I have known several ugl sources pretty well and NONE would have put anyone else's label on their stuff. I just don't understand that line of thinking.


----------



## weldingman (Jul 8, 2010)

richard gears said:


> nobody counterfits ugl. They counterfit gmp. Buying gear with gmp labels is more risky because thats the kinda shit people bootleg. Ill stick with respected ugl's, thanks. Cheaper and works.


 

+1


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Nobody counterfits UGL. They counterfit GMP. Buying gear with GMP labels is more risky because thats the kinda shit people bootleg. Ill stick with respected UGL's, Thanks. Cheaper and works.



And this was the point of my post to. If you need to fake the name, (fake label) then the people making it obviously are only in it for $$$ and don't care how their product is made, and with what.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 8, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> And this was the point of my post to. If you need to fake the name, (fake label) then the people making it obviously are only in it for $$$ and don't care how their product is made, and with what.



That is what I said.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 8, 2010)

Dear GymRat707, read all BD site again!

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home

now new BD line is GMP made!!!!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 8, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear GymRat707, read all BD site again!
> 
> British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home
> 
> now new BD line is GMP made!!!!



Gotcha, thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 9, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Yeah but.....................how do you know unless you have known the source for awhile? And still, why do they want someone else's label? I have known several ugl sources pretty well and NONE would have put anyone else's label on their stuff. I just don't understand that line of thinking.



Look, the way i see it my source gets 'old style' BD right? well these guys aren't trying to copy the new British Dragon otherwise they'd fake their NEW labels which i'm sure they're capable of doing to greater or lesser extent, they are just branding their product making it look professional it is an entirely separate brand in its own right..C'mon its not like British Dragon are gonna sue them for copyright infringement is it?

ROAST


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Look, the way i see it my source gets 'old style' BD right? well these guys aren't trying to copy the new British Dragon otherwise they'd fake their NEW labels which i'm sure they're capable of doing to greater or lesser extent, they are just branding their product making it look professional it is an entirely separate brand in its own right..C'mon its not like British Dragon are gonna sue them for copyright infringement is it?
> 
> ROAST



I doubt very highly that they are still getting the old BD after 4 +yrs of non production. The only way to tell is test it.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 9, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I doubt very highly that they are still getting the old BD after 4 +yrs of non production. The only way to tell is test it.



????? of course they bloody aren't. They make their own gear and slap a shiny label on. WHAT PART OF THAT CONCEPT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND? pinning it and waiting for results is also a way to test isn't it?

i give up

Roast


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2010)

roastchicken;2028189 pinning it and waiting for results is also a way to test isn't it? said:
			
		

> Roast



Not for me  it isnt. Obviously, you dont care what you put in your body. Not saying they are not good ugl labs out there because they are, but I would never trust one like you mention.


----------

